# Assistance in parsing the sentence syntactically



## jbionic2010

https://photos.app.goo.gl/gSrwLxBE4xsOCCzY2

Please check the above link or below picture with the original text.

I have highlighted in red the questionable parts.

The 1st paragraph is totally understandable, except I don't understand why <alınmış> doesn't have affix <tı> attached to its end, unlike <kaçırılmıştı>.

My way of parsing the last sentence is as follows:
1. The fascinated fans argued = <hayranlıktan büyülenmiş tartışıyorlardı>
2. The way they argued (how they argued?) was <bir biçimde bağıra çağıra>
3. The subject of their argument was *regarding *<bu tekniğin nasıl sağlanabildiği *üzerine*, olur olmaz akıllar yürütüyor>
4. The technique <bu tekniğin nasıl> concerned what?
    <Alice Star'ı bir ışın demetine sararak sahnenin ortasından> - as Alice Star were wrapped up by a ray from the mid of stage
    <bir uçandaire içine çeken, bugüne kadar görülmemiş> - <the ray> sucking into the spaceship till she entirely disappeared from the view

My understanding is that <çeken> is the participle related to <bir ışın> = a ray. But I don't understand whether <bir ışın> is subjected to any action as an object by any other member of the sentence?

I am also struggling to provide the translation for the following
<*hüüp*>  - ??
<kendinden geçmiş> - ?? (distracted? thrilled?)

I still find my way of parsing is somewhat incomplete and would be grateful if someone could explain the missing syntactical linkage between above 1-2-3-4.

Btw, is there only one way to write the last sentence in Turkish? Or is it possible to write the sentence differently by moving and re-arranging its words?


----------



## CHovek

Al-ın-mış ve kaçır-ıl-mış  -ın and -ıl make the verbs passive. Where "kendinden geçmiş" is concerned it is just a set phrase, "kendinden geçmek" is to lose consciousness or to feel faint. Are you stuck on the -*mış*?

Unwieldy context and convoluted grammar issues must have sounded difficult to the forum members,next time maybe you'd better start separate threads for each question.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks, CHovek. I am already familiar with Turkish grammar and do understand the meaning of almost all affixes, incl. -il, in and -miş. So if you re-read my post again carefully, you'll see that I didn't even ask about them.

All I need is

*1. *Explain why <alınmış> doesn't have affix <tı> attached to its end, unlike <kaçırılmıştı>. I do believe that <alınmış>  must have the affix too, unless you say that I am mistaken. Am I wrong assuming that the affix <tı> is intentionally omitted after <alınmış> simply because <kaçırılmıştı> has it?.

*2.* Help with parsing the very last (and long) sentence. The main difficulty for me is Turkish syntax, which makes it difficult sometimes to comprehend how different parts of a sentence are interlocked with each other via affixes (I strive to understand which word is an object for which word, which word belongs to description of which word)

*3. *Translation of *hüüp - *I couldn't find the word in the dictionary, but assume that the last *üp *may mean "AND" in the context. But what is the original verb then?

*4. * Is there only one way to write the last sentence in Turkish? Or is it possible to write the sentence differently by moving and re-arranging its words?

I think it's more convenient to have all the answers in one place rather to spread them out in different topics, because the answers will be all related to the same text.


----------



## CHovek

1)-mıştı is equivalent to had been  + past participle, but -mış is a different tense which is peculiar to Turkish language(same tense is present in Bulgarian too)
a)When you are not on the spot where something took place in the past time or in the present perfect time and when you hear about it from other persons,then you use -mış tense.
b)When you are not completely sure about something that took place in the past time or in the present perfect time you use -mış tense.
c)When you exaggerate or emphasize  something that you did you use -mış tense:eg. aşık olmuşum, öyle bir sevmişim, bir içmişim,bir koşmuşum...

you should study -mış tense to reach the grasp of its different usages.

2)I'm busy at the moment,later on  I will try to parse this lenghty sentence if nobody attempts.

3)Actually "hop" is more common and idiomatic than hüp,hüüp(don't use hüp or hüüp) ,this is an exclamation when you lift,hit,catch,hold(...etc) something all of a sudden.

4)In Turkish it is nearly always possible rearrange the words in a sentence ,especially in long sentences.Later on I will try to rearrange the mentioned  words too.


----------



## jbionic2010

> 1)-mıştı is equivalent to had been + past participle, but -mış is a different tense which is peculiar to Turkish language(same tense is present in Bulgarian too)
> a)When you are not on the spot where something took place in the past time or in the present perfect time and when you hear about it from other persons,then you use -mış tense.



Yes, I know that. Just let me explain one more time what confuses me. If I write the following sentence


> Konserin ortasında bilinmeyen bir gezegenden gelen uzay yaratıkları tarafından bir uçan daireye alınmış ve kaçırılmıştı.


as follows:


> Konserin ortasında bilinmeyen bir gezegenden gelen uzay yaratıkları tarafından bir uçan daireye alınmış*tı* ve kaçırılmıştı.


will this be wrong or will this change the meaning of the whole sentence here*?* I think, it is obvious that both kidnapping and taking into a spaceship were happening at the same time.

If nothing changes, then what was the point of omitting -*tı *in the end of *alınmış *in the original text?


----------



## CHovek

jbionic2010 said:


> Yes, I know that. Just let me explain one more time what confuses me. If I write the following sentence
> 
> as follows:
> 
> will this be wrong or will this change the meaning of the whole sentence here*?* I think, it is obvious that both kidnapping and taking into a spaceship were happening at the same time.
> 
> If nothing changes, then what was the point of omitting -*tı *in the end of *alınmış *in the original text?


alınmış here isn't any more than alınmıştı as far as its meaning is concerned.But alınmış (without "-tı") is more idiomatic to my native ears because the sentence isn't *complete *yet.But this has got nothing to do with -mış tense,only short form(exclusively required here) of mıştı.


----------



## jbionic2010

> But alınmış (without "-tı") is more idiomatic to my native ears because the sentence isn't *complete *yet



This is finally the key thing that I wanted to hear from you  Thanks.

I would certainly appreciate if you could also respond to remaining questions *2* and *4*. But they will be more time-consuming, so I don't rush you.


----------



## jbionic2010

Just to clarify my confusion with regards to parsing:

1. Is it (bir ışın) or (bir uçandaire) that is sucking = (çeken)?
2. Do (alıp = alan AND) and (çeken) both describe the same object, which is either (bir ışın) or (bir uçandaire)?


----------



## Rallino

Neither.

It's the technique that sucks Alice Star and pulls her *into *a flying saucer *by* wrapping her with a beam of light.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thank you, Rallino.
That´s what I like about Turkish language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Until a native Turkish speaker explains how things are understood, one may be contemplating a sentence for hours in a search of hidden connections between the sacred words, especially when it comes to reading a long Turkish sentence. So no matter how knowledgeable one is in Turkish grammar, it just doesn´t help much if one cannot see the connection between 2 words that sometimes are found within 10 words from each other in the opposite ends of a sentence.


----------

